# Samsung QLED



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I have six Samsung TV sets, five "normal" 4K sets and a QLED that I bought at the end of November last year. I got a more than decent deal on it and when it arrived and turned it on...I was ready to pack it up and send it back. I'm used to Samsung TV sets being good to go out of the box and the QLED wasn't. I had to make quite a few changes in the Settings. Took a couple days to get it setup and now I've got a...let me digress:

I have one Samsung 9000. A 55" set, an MU9000. I was warned about buying an MU but I didn't listen and the purchase turned into a nightmare. Started out with an MU8000 and the first one had a nice picture but had a green line bisecting the screen. That was the first MU that was returned. Got a couple more and returned them for various reasons. Finally, one of the Amazon techs I was dealing with told me to get the 9000. I was told they had had no problems with the 9000s but had plenty of problems with the 8000s. I bought the MU9000.

That 9000 is the best TV set I've ever owned or seen. Best PQ. Absolutely satisfied with it and use it every day. I bought an 65"NU8000 the next year and didn't like it. Mainly because it doesn't have a One Connection Box for inputs. PQ was a bit dull compared to my other sets. Wanted to replace it and began looking at QLEDs. This is the only QLED I could find that has a pedestal: 2019 QLED 4K Q90R 65" - Specs & Price | Samsung US and I bought it. This link has all the info on the set.

So, I have the QLED in one room and the 9000 in another room. After I got the picture problem fixed I began the comparisons. I am stunned! The QLED blows the 9000 away. Every day I watch the 9000 and think the same thing: How could any TV be better? Then I trudge up the stairs and light the Q off and there it is. Much better PQ on the Q. Two top of the line TV sets and one is just so much better. Did not expect that much difference. And the Q has a huge One Connect Box.

The QLEDs, like the "normal" 4K Samsung sets, have a 6/7/8/9 Series lineup of sets. I didn't try anything but the 9 Series set. Because of the pedestal. I would highly recommend the 9 Series sets, far better than I thought they'd be.

One more comment because I can't help myself: This is not a "CRAPPY" set!

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> This is not a "CRAPPY" set!


Neither are the Sony MASTER Series XBR-A9G OLED 4K UHDTVs. I'm using one in my Home Theater Room.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Neither are the Sony MASTER Series XBR-A9G OLED 4K UHDTVs. I'm using one in my Home Theater Room.


Understand why I made that comment?

Rich


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

Rich said:


> That 9000 is the best TV set I've ever owned or seen. Best PQ. Absolutely satisfied with it and use it every day. I
> 
> Rich


Just think of even how much better it could look if it were calibrated...


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I am lucky enough to go to CES year after year. I am still partial to LG OLED for best picture overall. But that's my eyes, your review was interesting.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

NR4P said:


> I am lucky enough to go to CES year after year. I am still partial to LG OLED for best picture overall. But that's my eyes, your review was interesting.


LG Makes all the Screens for Sony & Samsung


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JerryMeeker said:


> Just think of even how much better it could look if it were calibrated...


Never gonna happen. Spend all that money and then you have to have it calibrated? When I took that Sony 850 back to BB the manager told me you have to have Sonys calibrated. I thought at the time that was BS but...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

NR4P said:


> I am lucky enough to go to CES year after year. I am still partial to LG OLED for best picture overall. But that's my eyes, your review was interesting.


I did look at the LG OLEDs. I could have purchased one, wasn't much difference in price IIRC. LG burned me once, wasn't an OLED but I can't get past that. Same thing with the Sony OLEDs. What I went thru with the Sony 4K set (not an OLED) was disappointing. Only problem I've ever had with a Sony anything. I did not expect that to happen.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> LG Makes all the Screens for Sony & Samsung


Sammy has on OLED TV?

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> Sammy has on OLED TV?
> 
> Rich


IDK-But LG makes all the Flat panel screens -only Difference is the Video "Chips" Software MFG's and other drives (guts)


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I got the Sony 65” 930e. How would that compare to the Q90r?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> I got the Sony 65" 930e. How would that compare to the Q90r?


Samsung Q90/Q90R QLED vs Sony X930E Side-by-Side TV Comparison


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

The QLED's are good TV's but I wont buy Samsung ever again after the HLG HDR Debacle from 2015 and the fact that they still dont support DV. I wont buy Sony because of the stupid Low Latency Profile DV Fiasco they created. All LG and Vizio in this house(Minus my sweet ass Funai TV in my office)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> I got the Sony 65" 930e. How would that compare to the Q90r?


No idea. To answer that question properly I'd have to have both TVs in my home. I do have the top of the line "normal" 4K Samsung (NU55MU9000) to compare the Q to and the Q is better. In many ways. But most importantly the PQ is better and believe me, I had a lot of doubts about that. I bought the Q the last week of November and could have kept it until January 31st but I'm not gonna return it and got rid of the box the other day.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Samsung Q90/Q90R QLED vs Sony X930E Side-by-Side TV Comparison


Thanks, I had been to that site and what I read helped me make the purchase. That and my faith in Samsung sets. Bothered me quite a bit when I had to make some changes in the settings of the Q. All 5 of my "normal" 4K sets are still on the same picture settings that they came out of the box with and all have very good pictures.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

NR4P said:


> I am lucky enough to go to CES year after year. I am still partial to LG OLED for best picture overall. But that's my eyes, your review was interesting.


I was worried about the Q90R. I'll admit that. Kept the box for almost two months just in case. Forgot about returning it rather quickly. Last year, when I was in the process of buying the UN65NU8000 *Inky* told me any QLED would be better than any normal Samsung 4K. He was correct, as usual.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I was worried about the Q90R. I'll admit that. Kept the box for almost two months just in case. Forgot about returning it rather quickly. Last year, when I was in the process of buying the UN65NU8000 *Inky* told me any QLED would be better than any normal Samsung 4K. He was correct, as usual.
> 
> Rich


Have you seen the top end Sony OLED? It's dang impressive. As is the top in lg OLED.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Have you seen the top end Sony OLED? It's dang impressive. As is the top in lg OLED.


I agree. As I stated in post #2 I'm using one in my Home Theater Room.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Have you seen the top end Sony OLED? It's dang impressive. As is the top in lg OLED.


Yup. Wasn't going down that road again. Once was more than enough.

Rich


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

Rich said:


> Never gonna happen. Spend all that money and then you have to have it calibrated? When I took that Sony 850 back to BB the manager told me you have to have Sonys calibrated. I thought at the time that was BS but...
> 
> Rich


Well, if you think that a display arrives from the factory with optimal settings, all you have to do is read one of the calibration threads over on AVSForums. You will see many before and after comparisons that prove better picture quality comes with proper calibration. Whether you pay money for a professional calibration or learn how to do the calibration yourself, there are improvements to be had. It is a shame that one would pay top dollar for a top-of-the-line display and not want to get the best picture quality.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

JerryMeeker said:


> Well, if you think that a display arrives from the factory with optimal settings, all you have to do is read one of the calibration threads over on AVSForums. You will see many before and after comparisons that prove better picture quality comes with proper calibration. Whether you pay money for a professional calibration or learn how to do the calibration yourself, there are improvements to be had. It is a shame that one would pay top dollar for a top-of-the-line display and not want to get the best picture quality.


I agree. Through the years I've always purchased high end TVs and had them professionally calibrated. Big difference in picture quality when calibrated.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JerryMeeker said:


> Well, if you think that a display arrives from the factory with optimal settings, all you have to do is read one of the calibration threads over on AVSForums. You will see many before and after comparisons that prove better picture quality comes with proper calibration. Whether you pay money for a professional calibration or learn how to do the calibration yourself, there are improvements to be had. It is a shame that one would pay top dollar for a top-of-the-line display and not want to get the best picture quality.


What's a shame is buying a set that has to be calibrated. How many hours have you spent watching a Samsung 4K set?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I agree. Through the years I've always purchased high end TVs and had them professionally calibrated. Big difference in picture quality when calibrated.


I'll ask you the same question, how many hours have you spent watching a Samsung 4K set?

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> I'll ask you the same question, how many hours have you spent watching a Samsung 4K set?
> 
> Rich


Not as many as you but enough to realize that as good as they look they'll look better calibrated.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

DO you DIY -IT?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Not as many as you but enough to realize that as good as they look they'll look better calibrated.


If I thought it was necessary I'd do it. I don't think it's necessary on any of the six 4K sets I have. I'm not gonna keep repeating this. We all have different ways of doing things.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> DO you DIY -IT?


I've done it myself on my plasmas a few times. Got the discs, used them and then get the message: In a few weeks you'll get used to the picture or words to that effect. Used the settings from AVS too. Always reverted to what I had before. Wait a few weeks and you'll get used to it. More BS.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Anyone ever buy a CB Radio? They work right out of the box. But any truck driver will tell you they work better when you have it peaked. That's why most of the truck stops have a CB Shop on or near the premises. Same with audio systems in today's cars. They too perform well but many people have their car's audio system modified or upgraded. Anyone who has a Home Theater system will tell you the AVR and speakers need to be calibrated for maximum performance. So why the animosity over calibrating a TV? Sure, today's high end TV's look damn good straight out of the box but if you can make them look even better by calibrating what's wrong with that?


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

Rich said:


> I've done it myself on my plasmas a few times. Got the discs, used them and then get the message: In a few weeks you'll get used to the picture or words to that effect. Used the settings from AVS too. Always reverted to what I had before. Wait a few weeks and you'll get used to it. More BS.
> 
> Rich


When doing a DIY calibration with software like CalMAN, there is a "before" and an "after" measurement, which clearly shows improved accuracy of white balance and color rendition. Whether you find a more accurate picture quality preferable to the out-of-box settings on your 4K display is a matter of taste. No one questions your right to choose what you watch, but calling it BS borders on ignorance.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JerryMeeker said:


> When doing a DIY calibration with software like CalMAN, there is a "before" and an "after" measurement, which clearly shows improved accuracy of white balance and color rendition. Whether you find a more accurate picture quality preferable to the out-of-box settings on your 4K display is a matter of taste. No one questions your right to choose what you watch, but calling it BS borders on ignorance.


I asked you one question. You haven't answered it. I'm not into assuming and I'm curious. Have you ever spent a few hours watching a Samsung 4K set? Or are you absolutely convinced that every set on the market has to be calibrated? I've tried the discs several times and didn't like the results. I have no intention or reason to do that again. The one experience I've had with a 4K Sony was more than enough for me. And, yes, I definitely could see a reason to get that thing calibrated.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe Rich's issue is that he had an acceptable picture out of the box but when the set was "calibrated" he had what he saw as a worse picture. The "BS" is that he was told that he should accept the "calibrated" setting and get used to it, since (by the numbers) it was "better". People should accept the picture that looks best to the viewer, not to a computer.

I have a 4K Samsung set and "out of the box" it was extremely different from my old set (technology changes). I tried some of the presets and picked the one I liked the most. My old (2006) HD TV had a soft "movie" type picture (it was a tube HDTV). The new 4K TV has individual lit pixels -- a very sharp picture. I prefer a softer picture.

It is a question of personal preference ... my set is configured to provide a good picture for human viewers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JerryMeeker said:


> When doing a DIY calibration with software like CalMAN, there is a "before" and an "after" measurement, which clearly shows improved accuracy of white balance and color rendition. Whether you find a more accurate picture quality preferable to the out-of-box settings on your 4K display is a matter of taste. No one questions your right to choose what you watch, but calling it BS borders on ignorance.


One more comment. I did not mean I think calibrating anything is BS. What I was referring to was the comments at the end of the disc calibrations. About it taking some time to get used to the changes. I thought I was pretty clear about that.

How many 4K sets do you have? Right now, I have six. Here's a link to an article about this subject: Should you pay to get your new TV calibrated? in that article it says this: 
_Calibration costs money, and while it will get the most out of your TV, the difference between a calibrated TV and a non-calibrated TV in its most accurate settings, like Movie or Cinema mode for example, usually isn't massive. _

Not that "massive". Why would I do this to a TV set with a picture I'm satisfied with? For over $500? That's $500 a set and I have six of them and they all have very good PQ. Maybe folks totally enamored of calibration would do that but not me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> I believe Rich's issue is that he had an acceptable picture out of the box but when the set was "calibrated" he had what he saw as a worse picture. The "BS" is that he was told that he should accept the "calibrated" setting and get used to it, since (by the numbers) it was "better". People should accept the picture that looks best to the viewer, not to a computer.
> 
> I have a 4K Samsung set and "out of the box" it was extremely different from my old set (technology changes). I tried some of the presets and picked the one I liked the most. My old (2006) HD TV had a soft "movie" type picture (it was a tube HDTV). The new 4K TV has individual lit pixels -- a very sharp picture. I prefer a softer picture.
> 
> It is a question of personal preference ... my set is configured to provide a good picture for human viewers.


Thanks. Glad to see someone understands. I feel like I entered into a discussion about religion. All my sets are configured as your set is, to the taste of the owner.

All this has made me curious, I'll admit that. I always think I'm wrong when I get into arguments and I'd kinda like to see what a pro could do to the new set. I've made a couple calls and haven't been able to find a guy that will come to my home and do the calibration but I'll keep looking. Using those discs isn't the answer for me. But a guy with meters, that's a different story. It's gonna cost at least a quarter of what I paid for the new set but if it works...

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

James Long said:


> It is a question of personal preference ... my set is configured to provide a good picture for human viewers.


It's always been a question of personal preference. If you're fine with how your TV's picture quality looks out of the box then stick with it. Nothing wrong with that. For those who want better picture quality than what they're seeing out of the box then calibrating is the next step (calibration disc or professional calibration). If one wants calibrating via disc I recommend using the "Spears & Munsil UHD HDR Benchmark" disc. As for professional calibrating it's a matter of finding someone in your area. My TVs have always been professionally calibrated to provide the best picture for human viewing.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I’ve said this for years, but I don’t know why TVs don’t come calibrated from the factory. Probably too expensive.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

Rich said:


> I asked you one question. You haven't answered it. I'm not into assuming and I'm curious. Have you ever spent a few hours watching a Samsung 4K set? Or are you absolutely convinced that every set on the market has to be calibrated? I've tried the discs several times and didn't like the results. I have no intention or reason to do that again. The one experience I've had with a 4K Sony was more than enough for me. And, yes, I definitely could see a reason to get that thing calibrated.
> 
> Rich


Strange that you ask. I recently helped my neighbor set up a new Samsung 65" QLED TV. After selecting what seemed like the best picture mode, and after watching it for a while, I felt that my calibrated Sony 75Z9F had a noticeably sharper and more pleasing picture quality. I suspect many of us here have their favorite TV manufacturers, and mine is Sony. And I have two 4K displays, both Sony's.

If your only experience is trying to calibrate a display using disks, then you are missing what I mean by calibration. I use a meter and CalMAN calibration software, which likely will produce better results than just using a disk, and I get a lot of satisfaction out of doing things like this for myself, just like I spend a lot of time fine-tuning my audio system. I appreciate that spending $500/display for six displays is something I would not be inclined to do, but for less than $500, you could have a meter plus the software, and do the calibration yourself-on all six displays. I understand if you don't think it is worth it-whatever pleases you is what you should stick with.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

JerryMeeker said:


> I suspect many of us here have their favorite TV manufacturers, and mine is Sony. And I have two 4K displays, both Sony's.


I've been using nothing but Sony audio/video equipment for decades. My current displays are a Sony XBR-55X900F in our Family Room and a Sony Master Series XBR-A9G in my Home Theater Room. Sony's picture processors are the best in my opinion.


----------

